# Weather in [location name]



## Plus7

Hello, 

How would you translate "Weather in [location name]" or "[location name] Weather" (e.g. "Weather in London", "London Weather" etc) in your language if you didn't know what the name of the location would be?

In English it is easy because you can just drop any location name and it would work perfectly. 

In Greek (my native language) it is way more complicated since you would have to know the gender of the location and you might need to modify its ending. Examples: "Ο καιρός στ*ην* Αθήνα", "Ο καιρός στ*ο* Λονδίνο", "Ο καιρός στην Αμοργό" (where the name of the location is Αμοργό*ς*, with an "ς" in the end). So if you don't have any info about what the location name would be, then a compromise would be something like "Λονδίνο - ο καιρός" (London - the weather) which is not perfect, but at least better than doing something grammatically incorrect. 

How would it be in the language(s) you speak? Would it be as easy as in English?


----------



## Encolpius

It would be difficult in Hungarian as well. (the same in Czech)

Az időjárás Budapest*en*.
Az időjárás Párizs*ban*.
Az időjárás Bécs*ben*.
Az időjárás New York*-ban*.
...
*easier *(unless it is a foreign town)
a budapesti időjárás
a párizsi időjárás
a bécsi időjárás
a New York-i időjárás

English have some pluses indeed (e.g.: digital word frequency analysis)


----------



## Plus7

In Hungarian, Accuweather uses "Budapest időjárása" while Weather.com uses "Budapest BU, Időjárás". None of them are grammatically correct? 

If I could only use "Budapest" (and not "Budapesten" or "budapesti") and "New York" (and not "New York-ban" or "New York-i") what would be a proper (even if not ideal) way to write it?


----------



## 810senior

Japanese takes the simplest way: we only have to put _-no_, a postposition working as _of _in English, at the end of the location. e.g. 東京の天気_Tokyo-no tenki_(Tokyo's weather or weather of Tokyo).

p.s.
Shame on me I just mistook cf. for e.g...


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: 

_el temps a Barcelona_
"the weather in Barcelona"

Note that we use the same word for "time" and "weather". In Valencia they often use _oratge _(cf. French _orage _"storm").

We don't put the definite article before city and town names unless the name already has a definite article (which is quite common in Catalonia). For example: _l'Hospitalet de Llobregat_, _el Vendrell_. In Catalan, like in Spanish, _a+el _is contracted to _al_, so we have _el temps al Vendrell _or _el temps al Caire _"Cairo". This doesn't happen if the definite article isn't Catalan nor hasn't been adapted: _el temps a Los Angeles_, _el temps a Le Mans_.

As for the names of larger regions and countries, they hardly ever have an article in the name, but some of them are used with the article. For example, _el Bages _(a _comarca _in Catalonia), _el Regne Unit _"the UK", _la Xina _"China", _l'Àfrica,_ etc. On the other hand there are others which aren't used with the article: _Osona _(another _comarca_), _Catalunya, Tailàndia, Europa_, etc.

*Spanish*:

_el tiempo en Madrid_
"the weather in Madrid"

Also the same word for "weather" and "time".

Spanish also only puts the definite article if the placename has it, exceptions being some countries. _La Rioja _and _El Salvador _are usually written with capital _L _and _E, _while _Perú _is sometimes _el Perú_, but never _El Perú_. Something similar happens with _el Bierzo _(Spanish _comarca_), which always goes with the article but it is never capitalized because it's not an official name.

Contraction doesn't matter in this case because _en _doesn't contract with _el._


----------



## ger4

German:

(1) _das Wetter in Berlin_
(2) _das Berliner Wetter _
(3) _das Wetter in der Slowakei _

(1) is the same construction as in English: definite article* + 'weather' + 'in' + placename
(2) definite article* + placename + derivational suffix + 'weather'
(3) definite article* + 'weather' + 'in' + definite article** + placename

* referring to the noun _Wetter_, 'weather'

** referring to the name of the location,  in those cases where the location name has an article, such as:
_die Slowakei - Slovakia
die Ukraine - Ukraine 
die Türkei - Turkey
die Schweiz - Switzerland_


----------



## igusarov

Plus7 said:


> How would you translate "Weather in [location name]" or "[location name] Weather" (e.g. "Weather in London", "London Weather" etc) in your language *if you didn't know what the name* of the location would be?


Russian: That text in bold is a very restrictive requirement. The most natural way to say "weather in X" in Russian is "погода в/во/на <prepositional-case-of-X>", where you have to transform location name "X" into its prepositional form, and choose the preposition depending on what kind of location is X (a city, a country, an island, a peninsula, a mountain range, etc), and that choice is sometimes irregular.

"[location name] Weather" wouldn't work at all. Location name (a noun) can't be used as grammatical determiner, you would have to transform that noun into an adjective. And even then, it would mean "typical climate in [location name]".

A computer-friendly compromise could be:
"X. Погода."
"X: погода."
"Погода: X."


----------



## Encolpius

Plus7 said:


> Hello, How would you translate "Weather in [location name]" or "[location name] Weather" (e.g. "Weather in London", "London Weather" etc) in your language if you didn't know what the name of the location would be?





Plus7 said:


> In Hungarian, Accuweather uses "Budapest időjárása" while Weather.com uses "Budapest BU, Időjárás". None of them are grammatically correct?
> 
> If I could only use "Budapest" (and not "Budapesten" or "budapesti") and "New York" (and not "New York-ban" or "New York-i") what would be a proper (even if not ideal) way to write it?



Hello, I translated literally what you were interested in.
Budapest időjárása means the weather of Budapest and is completelky correct
You can use the name of the city without any complecated changes: New York időjárása, Pápua-Új Guinea időjárása, etc.


----------



## Plus7

Thanks for your answers so far!

Igusarov, yes I know it is very restrictive but unfortunately I will get the locations from Google API. To use the examples that Holger gave earlier, the locations will come as "Berlin" and "Slowakei" for German and there is no easy way to get from that to something like "Berliner" or "der Slowakei" (unless if there are some very straight forward rules of when that happens. But somehow I am afraid that rules are not that simple, and there are exceptions to the rules and if I attempt to do such thing I will end up writing a translation app instead of a weather app!)

So I am looking for the best compromise. If something like "[location name]: погода" is the best compromise, I will go with that for Russian. It is similar to Greek, which it is again not possible to get it perfect.


Encolpius said:


> You can use the name of the city without any complecated changes: New York időjárása, Pápua-Új Guine időjárása, etc.



Great! That solves Hungarian then! "[location name] időjárása" Are there any exceptions?

Holger, Accuweather seems to be using "[location name] Wetter" in German. For example "Berlin Wetter" and also "Slowakei Wetter". Is that wrong?


----------



## bibax

Plus7 said:


> That solves Hungarian then! "[location name] időjárása" Are there any exceptions?


IMO, no exceptions for the placenames in singular; "időjárás" means "weather", "időjárása" means "weather of" (literally "his/her/its weather"), so "X időjárása" (X in basic form) = weather of X (which is not applicable in Czech, it would demand X in the genitive case and sound awful in Czech).

Czech is even more complicated than Russian as the rules for the prepositional (locative) case are more complicated (the last consonant can be changed, e. g. Praha - v Praze, Nebraska - v Nebrasce). Some placenames can be in plural (Atény - v Aténách, Cáchy = Aachen - v Cáchách, etc.), some are indeclinable (e. g. Turku, Los Angeles, but San Francisco is declinable).

*počasí v* or *ve* or *na X *(v, ve = in, na = on), X in locative (singular or plural) if declinable;

počasí *v* Anglii, *ve* Francii, *na* Slovensku, *na* Ukrajině, ...

Forming an adjective from a placename is complicated as well (suffix -ský or -cký with possible changing the stem consonant; or -ý: Omsk > omský), and it would mean "typical weather in X", e. g. _*londýnské* počasí_ (prevalently rainy).

A compromise:

X, počasí [time date]

Praha, počasí [14:00 18. 10. 2016]


----------



## ger4

Plus7 said:


> Holger, Accuweather seems to be using "[location name] Wetter" in German. For example "Berlin Wetter" and also "Slowakei Wetter". Is that wrong?


It would be correct as a short form in a list if a dash (EDIT: or a comma) was added: _Berlin - Wetter:..., Berlin, Wetter:..., Slowakei - Wetter:..., Slowakei, Wetter:.... _Otherwise it isn't correct. Even in informal German, I can't imagine anyone using this construction.

There is another option to shorten the expression: you drop the definite article before _Wetter_ 'weather'. In that case, you just need to add _in_ and the name of the location: _Wetter in London_. This works with most placenames except those that are used with the definite article. As they tend to be feminine, the article used is normally _der_ (= feminine, dative singular): _Wetter in der Slowakei._


----------



## Nino83

Italian: 
_Il tempo a(d) Atene. Il tempo a Londra. Il tempo a(d) Amburgo_. 
But with plural countries you've to use the preposition plus the definite article (like your examples in Greek), so you've to know the grammatical gender of the country. 
_Il tempo *nelle* (in + le, f. pl.) Filippine. Il tempo *negli* (in + gli, m. pl.) Stati Uniti_.


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew it's simple:
[location name]*מזג האוויר ב
*
For example:
*מזג האוויר בניו-יורק* - the weather in New York
*מזג האוויר בקפריסין* - the weather in Cyprus


----------



## Plus7

Thanks for your answers so far! 

Nino, Italian seems a bit complicated. Accuweather seems to be using Meteo [location name]. Does it sound OK? Would that work for all locations?

To summarize what I have so far:

Hungarian: [location name] időjárása
Japanese: 東京の天気_[location name]-no (I am guessing that '-no' should be written with Japanese letters? Can you clarify 810Senior?)
Catalan: el temps a [location name] - but there seem to be to many exceptions to this. So maybe there is an alternative way?_
Spanish: el tiempo en [location name] (only very few exceptions, so they can be ignored?)
German: _[location name], Wetter (not ideal but acceptable compromise)_
Russian: Погода: [location name] or [location name]: Погода
Czech: [location name], počasí (does this work even if it is not followed by a date?)
Hebrew: [location name]*מזג האוויר ב*


----------



## Nino83

Plus7 said:


> Accuweather seems to be using Meteo [location name].


If a robot is speaking...  
It could be good for a list but nobody would say that (it's similar to the German case).


Plus7 said:


> Nino, Italian seems a bit complicated.


It's simple 
Italian: il tempo a [city name], il tempo in [country name]
If a country has an article: Il tempo in + article [country name]


----------



## 810senior

Plus7 said:


> Japanese: 東京の天気_[location name]-no (I am guessing that '-no' should be written with Japanese letters? Can you clarify 810Senior?)_



Sure it should be written in Hiragana(Japanese Alphabet).


----------



## Plus7

Nino83 said:


> It could be good for a list but nobody would say that (it's similar to the German case).



How about if it is in a title?


Nino83 said:


> It's simple
> Italian: il tempo a [city name], il tempo in [country name]
> If a country has an article: Il tempo in + article [country name]



It simple for you  But this is just going to be a small function, I am not coding Google Translate (and I just checked Google Translate and it gives all sorts of results. For most cities it gives "il tempo a..." but for Rome it gives "Meteo a Roma" as the first result. And when I tried "Weather in Cyprus" it gave me "Tempo a Cipro" instead of "Tempo in Cipro". I then tried "Weather in Malta" and the first result was "Meteo a Malta"!)


----------



## Nino83

Plus7 said:


> How about if it is in a title?


Yes, it's good for a title.  


Plus7 said:


> And when I tried "Weather in Cyprus" it gave me "Tempo a Cipro" instead of "Tempo in Cipro". I then tried "Weather in Malta" and the first result was "Meteo a Malta"!)


Yes, I simplified it a bit. 
The preposition "a" is used with cities, small islands (and some larger islands like a Cuba, a Cipro, a Creta, a Java) and small countries, city-states (Panama, San Marino, Andorra, Monaco, Hong Kong, Macao, Singapore and so on). 
Yes, if you want precision, it's not easy, you're right.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> IMO, no exceptions for the placenames in singular; "időjárás" means "weather", "időjárása" means "weather of" (literally "his/her/its weather"), so "X időjárása" (X in basic form) = weather of X (which is not applicable in Czech, it would demand X in the genitive case and sound awful in Czech).


Exactly, no exceptions at all.


----------



## Plus7

810senior said:


> Sure it should be written in Hiragana(Japanese Alphabet).



OK thanks, I looked at your initial answer again and I think I get it now: [location name]の天気  (is that correct?) 

By the way, it seems like Japanese has no spaces? Is it possible to break that in two lines, or it counts as one word that should always be in the same line?

Tokyo
Weather

東京
の天気

Possible?


Nino83 said:


> Yes, it's good for a title.
> 
> Yes, I simplified it a bit.
> The preposition "a" is used with cities, small islands (and some larger islands like a Cuba, a Cipro, a Creta, a Java) and small countries, city-states (Panama, San Marino, Andorra, Monaco, Hong Kong, Macao, Singapore and so on).
> Yes, if you want precision, it's not easy, you're right.



OK thanks!


----------



## bibax

Plus7 said:


> Czech: [location name], počasí (does this work even if it is not followed by a date?)


Yes (it sounds somewhat terse, laconic).

Praha, počasí
or
Praha - počasí


----------



## Nino83

Plus7 said:


> OK thanks!


Now I see you're looking for something that could work for a specialized site. 
In this case the word _meteo_ is used, so _meteo Roma_.  
(In speech it's _il tempo a Roma è sereno/nuvoloso_ etc.)


----------



## Ectab

In Arabic, it's easy, you just put word TaqS (it's case depends on its location of the sentence) followed by the name of the location...
but the case of the name should be Accusative when it is indefinite, and Genetive if it was definite.
(it originally should be Genetive, but names of people, non-Arabic original words, locations... that are not definited with Al (the), can't have Genetive case but Accusative instead)
Taqsu Landan(a) lit: Weather of London
Taqsu l-MuuSil(i) lit: Weather of (Al)Mosel


----------



## Dymn

Plus7 said:


> Catalan: _el temps a [location name] - but there seem to be to many exceptions to this. So maybe there is an alternative way?_


If we focus on cities rather than on territories, I think we could perfectly accept _el temps a [location name]. _Only 8 towns with more than 20,000 inhabitants in Catalan-speaking countries have the definite article (_l'Hospitalet, la Vall d'Uixó, el Vendrell, la Vila Joiosa_, _l'Alguer_, etc.), and outside Catalonia the only adapted placenames that have it from this list are: _el Caire _"Cairo", _la Meca _"Mecca", _la Corunya _"A Coruña", _la Haia _"The Hague" and _el Pireu _"Piraeus". We should write:

_El temps a l'Hospitalet de Llobregat  _and not _El temps a L'Hospitalet de Llobregat 
El temps a la Meca  _and not_ El temps a La Meca 
El temps al Vendrell  _and not _El temps a El Vendrell _
etc.

But the sentences on the right will cause no eyesore to most people, even if they're wrong, so given the few cases (as for cities) I think we could leave it like this. There's also the robot-like way: _Temps - El Vendrell_, this is up to you.



Plus7 said:


> Spanish: el tiempo en [location name] (only very few exceptions, so they can be ignored?)


Totally. The definite article appears when the name has it (_La Rioja, La Coruña, El Salvador, La Meca_...) and it is always in capital letters, so even with countries it would work perfectly fine. You could say _el tiempo en la India, el tiempo en los EEUU _("in the USA"), but it's optional so no problem.


----------



## spindlemoss

The two possibilities in Welsh are:

1. *y tywydd yn [location] 
*
(the weather in ...)

e.g. *y tywydd yn Llundain* "the weather in London"

However, *yn* causes a nasal mutation of Welsh place names.

*Dinbych* "Denbigh" > *y tywydd yn Ninbych* "the weather in Denbigh"
*
Tonypandy* "Tonypandy" > *y tywydd yn Nhonypandy *"the weather in Tonypandy"

The situation is further complicated because the final *n* of *yn* assimilates to the following sound too, in speech and writing.

*Bangor* "Bangor" > *y tywydd ym Mangor *"the weather in Bangor"

*Penarth* "Penarth" > *y tywydd ym Mhenarth *"the weather in Penarth"

*Gwynedd* "Gwynedd" > *y tywydd yng Ngwynedd *"the weather in Gwynedd"

*Caerffili* "Caerphilly" > *y tywydd yng Nghaerffili *"the weather in Caerphilly"

Unless you understand mutations (and exceptions to them), you can't just slot a place name in like in English.

2. *tywydd [location] 
*
(weather ...)

i.e. "[location]('s) weather", "the weather of [location]"

Two nouns in apposition here means the first is "posessed" by the second. This construction avoids any mutations.

*tywydd Llundain* "London('s) weather"

*tywydd Dinbych* "Denbigh('s) weather"

*tywydd Caerffili* "Caerphilly('s) weather"


----------



## DaylightDelight

Plus7 said:


> By the way, it seems like Japanese has no spaces? Is it possible to break that in two lines, or it counts as one word that should always be in the same line?
> 
> Tokyo
> Weather
> 
> 東京
> の天気


Yes, we don't usually use spaces. It you must break it, and when the phrase is used alone, splitting it into "東京の" and "天気" would be most natural.  However, since we don't rely on spaces to distinguish word boundaries, actually you can break it at any place.  That happens with longer text often enough:
...blah blah blah blah...東
京の天気は...blah blah blah...​


----------



## Plus7

Thank you for your answers!

Ectab, can you write it in Arabic? For example lets say I have the following locations as they come from the Google API:

بغداد
البرشاء
القاهرة

I need something that I can put either before or after the location name to get the equivalent of "Weather in Baghdad" or "Baghdad Weather", but without modifying the name of the lactation and in a way that will match all location names.


----------



## Ectab

Plus7, Lactation: location*?
I don't think this way exists, even by using preposition في (in) which sounds not perfect, but the names of the location still not matched.
طقس بغدادَ
طقس البرشاءِ
طقس القاهرةِ


----------



## Plus7

How about this:

 بغداد - توقعات


----------



## ger4

Diamant7 said:


> If we focus on cities rather than on territories, I think we could perfectly accept _el temps a [location name]._


I think the same can be said about German. Those (relatively few) placenames that have an article tend to be the names of territories or countries, not cities. So with regard to cities, you could simply write: _Das Wetter in [location name]._


----------



## Ectab

Plus7 said:


> بغداد - توقعات


it means "Baghdad- Forecast\prediction\expectation"
You can say:
بغداد-توقعات الطقس
or
بغداد-النشرة الجوية
only for the weather forecast, but as for the weather in Baghdad(or any other location), then as I said before...


----------



## KalAlbè

In Haitian Creole it would go as follows:
*Tan/Tanperati nan X(location name). *
_Tan _means weather, and _tanperati _temperature, but for talking about the weather in general, often times they're interchangeable. 
_Nan _means in.


----------



## Armas

In Finnish it would be very difficult, especially with Finnish names.

E.g.
Helsinki -> Helsingissä
Turku -> Turussa
Tampere -> Tampereella
Kauniainen -> Kauniaisissa
Kaustinen -> Kaustisella
Uusikaupunki -> Uudessakaupungissa
Pielavesi -> Pielavedellä

So to make things easy, I'd prefer: Sää - [location].


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, weather condition is Lagay ng Panahon. Today's weather in Manila is Sunny with mild breeze of Norteast wind- ang lagay ng panahon ngayon sa Maynila ay maaraw na may katamtamang ihip ng amihan.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

времето во X - lit. the weather *in* X, where X is a village, city, country, county, municipality, etc.
времето на X - lit. the weather *on* X, where X is a mountain or an island (the criteria for this rule trump those for the first one when they are both fulfilled, e.g. when there is an island which is country, "на" will be used)

Hence, you need to know what kind of place you're dealing with in Macedonian, but I think that our rules our considerably simpler than the Russian and Czech rules.


----------

